
Manager of $242.7 billion fund calls Facebook a bubble - rajpaul
http://twitter.com/#!/PIMCO/status/203502027718918144
======
bgilroy26
We'll see how the rest of the day goes, but in a bubble environment, if my
memory serves me well, stocks shoot up on IPO, bringing related stocks along
with it.

At least as of 13:02 EST, casino-type speculation seems pretty muted. For
these first few hours, the market has seemed level-headed.

